# Setting up shopping cart and caculating shipping



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

I am working on setting up a shopping cart and shipping cac . Are there plug ins for calculating shipping ?


Thanks , Patty


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

I do shipping based on qty. 

Who are you using for your shopping cart? Do they use paypal as the backend? If so you might be able to use them. Have you looked at UPS to see if they have one?


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Not sure as my web designer is doing it . I plan to take paypal . I did find something for usps and I sent that to her .

Thanks , Patty


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh okay well some of the places that have carts also have a calc. If you can ask her which one she is using I can try and help more.


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks, I will ask.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Oh gee, I would love to know about that too. I would love to set up a calc on my site, but problem is everything weighs different and some of the blankets take large boxes and have to go ups......how do you figure all this stuff out????? another one of those "inquiring minds want to know" :biggrin :biggrin :yeahthat

Sheryl


----------



## deJardine (Apr 29, 2009)

Have any of you heard of Stamps.com?? You can get a FREE scale that hooks up to your computer. Super easy and I love it! Click, Print and Ship from home! No need to get to the post office. It has made my shipping life so much easier!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Sheryl your blankets won't fit in the large flat rate boxes? $13 at usps.com gives you free delivery conformation plus, you can ship and get boxes sent to your home for free. Vicki


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Well the problem is when one order is 4 large blankets, 2 junior blankets, and 2 nigie blankets, or variations thereof. Only two large blankets will fit in a flat rate. We have tried folding the and rolling every which direction, and you just can 't stuff anymore than that in there. I can get 5 hay bags in one, and lots of baby coats in one, but the large blankets and juniors will only fold up so much, so I end up with boxes larger than flat rate, and usually end up shipping ups. :crazy

Sheryl :biggrin


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I have an account at stamp.com and they are taking money every month but I am so dump I can't figure it out nor can I figure out how to cancel the darn thing.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Sondra I couldn't get NetFlix to cancel me. So I went into my profile and changed a number on my credit card, they tried to bill me this month, after never responding to one email from me, they are now emailing me about my credit card not working...it will never work again  Try it  Vicki


----------

